# Lgd not staying with sheep



## creeksidelc (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, I recently was given 2 Pyrenees mix dogs to hopefully make into lgds for my small sheep operation. I've only got 30 acres so I think 2 will be plenty. One dog is 8 month old and other is a year and a half. Both came from other farms and were both raised in the pasture with goats and one with sheep. They are doing alright and seem to get the concept but they tend to want to follow me around when I am home or lay in the yard. When I have been gone a while and come home they are usually with or near the sheep. They get along well and the dogs go check on them every so often but What can I do to get them to stay with the sheep instead of me? I've not given them much attention and ignore them when they hang around. Thanks!


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I take our Anatolian pup for a nice morning walk and play hard with her for about 2 hours. After that she has gotten all the attention she needs and happily stays with the goats until the next morning. In their native land their shepherd would be out with them 24/7 so it is natural to want to be with their pack leader. 
Maybe try playing with them hard in the morning for a bit to get it out of their system.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think it is possible that the dogs are not guarding the sheep, they are guarding the property. If you want dogs to guard the sheep they need to be with the sheep and WANT to be with the sheep. You may be able to fix the problem by putting up fencing the dogs cannot get out of. I&#8217;m assuming the sheep are fenced in.


----------



## creeksidelc (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I feel like that could be the case. Maybe they think they are to guard me first then the sheep or the property too. They are locked up in a corral each night together and the dogs go right in with them. I've experimented and left them unlocked before and the dogs and sheep still stay in there together at night. My property is fenced along the perimeter then there is a little section that separates the house off and then the corrals. The sheep and dogs have access the the entire property. Would it help to just keep them all in the corral/barn for a few days together? I hate to do that and prevent the pregnant ewes from eating grass but I guess they could survive a few days on feed and hay alone...


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

creeksidelc said:


> Yes I feel like that could be the case. Maybe they think they are to guard me first then the sheep or the property too. They are locked up in a corral each night together and the dogs go right in with them. I've experimented and left them unlocked before and the dogs and sheep still stay in there together at night. My property is fenced along the perimeter then there is a little section that separates the house off and then the corrals. The sheep and dogs have access the the entire property. Would it help to just keep them all in the corral/barn for a few days together? I hate to do that and prevent the pregnant ewes from eating grass but I guess they could survive a few days on feed and hay alone...


I think your property is small enough that the dogs feel they can monitor the flock from any part of the property. If the sheep feel threatened, the sheep will let them know and the dogs will be there in 5 seconds. I personally wouldn't worry about it, especially if they are going back to them at night when they are more vulnerable. 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would not concern myself with this either. (This type of thing bothered me for awhile until I realized my LGD, though in the yard, was on the highest part where she could actually look down upon the goats.) Remember a good LGD thinks for itself; so your dogs will know when to do what...and from where.


----------



## creeksidelc (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe I underestimate them. It's just 1/4 mile to the back of the property and over a slight hill and I just don't see how the dogs could do any good if they are in the front corner. If the sheep start raising Cain they would probably hear but if I coyote just comes in and grabs one quick I feel the damage would be done by the time the dogs could get there.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

They are still a little young, but at least the older one is getting close. Pyr's are thinking dogs they may feel like they can control the whole place. Give them a little more time, and trust your dogs.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I lost a sheep because she had scraped her shoulder, wasn&#8217;t feeling well, and was staying in the shelter where the flies would not bother her. The donkeys and other sheep where in another area of the pasture, but not far away. She was attacked, I believe by a coy dog, and killed. She was not torn apart or eaten at at all. I believe the donkeys ran back to her and ran off the predator, but the ewe was too badly hurt.

What I&#8217;m saying is, yea, a quarter mile away can be too far away.


----------



## creeksidelc (Aug 4, 2014)

Just wanted to give an update. Shortly after posting this thread I decided to get rid of one of the 2 dogs for fear they were just bonding to each other instead of the sheep. I got rid of the female because she seemed the least interested and protective. Within 24 hrs the male dog was the sheeps shadow. He completely changed. He stays with them all day and night. Follows them around and only leaves for occasional water breaks. He has started barking at everything that enters the pasture and really made a positive transformation. I guess she was the problem.


----------

